# Vacant Land for Sale In Utah



## themechanicguy (May 24, 2014)

We have 4 parcels for sale in Iron county Utah. We are private sellers and own these properties with clear warranty deeds on each. We also have 20 acres for sale in Lassen Co. California which I will post in another thread.

We are looking to sell these asap and have priced them accordingly.
All of these are great for homestead, bug out, RV, tiny house, regular residence, etc.

We have 3 listed online and I will provide links for them.

8+ Acres of Vacant Land for $8000.
http://lasvegas.craigslist.org/reo/5424988691.html

4.42 Acre Vacant Land For Sale $5,000. This one is 2 adjoining parcels.
http://stgeorge.craigslist.org/reo/5420028240.html

The last one which I haven't made a listing on craigslist for yet is 20 acres which backs up to BLM land. We are asking $6000 for that one. There is no record of right of way that we could find, however we contacted the BLM and the woman that we spoke with said that you can get a right of way through the BLM land or you can ask the neighboring property. We do not know much about how this stuff works so anyone interested will have to research this to be sure. 

Let me know if you are interested. We also just listed them on Landwatch.


----------



## RiverbedRanch (Apr 22, 2021)

A Utah non-profit agricultural co-op is offering *2 acre lots* in their Riverbed Ranch modern homesteading community!

*








About:*
The Utah OSR Land Cooperative is a non-profit agricultural co-op organized under Title 3 of the Utah Code. The co-op shareholders together own Riverbed Ranch -- a 1,245 acre piece of farmland located in Juab County on the border of Tooele County, along with 2,455 acre-feet of water rights. The residential area has been subdivided into 250 two to 3.9 acre lots where families can build the online-but-off-grid farmsteads of their dreams. 

*Benefits:*
Our current 60 shareholders value their agricultural cooperative as an ideal opportunity to enjoy:
❤ Self-Sufficiency – Providing for their family's essential needs without having to rely on markets or the government for food, water, power or sanitation.
❤ Family – Insulating their children from unwanted influences in our cities, and providing them a more carefree rural lifestyle, where they can learn to work.
❤ Safety – A place of safety for their families, from things either now or in the future, and
❤ Heath – The health benefits of growing your own more-nutritious, non-GMO food untainted by pesticides and herbicides. (We're going to create our own organic foods label for local distribution!).

*







Save 30% on construction costs!*
As far as housing is concerned, our co-op is almost exactly the same as the housing co-ops in Chicago & New York. In those megapolises, rent is so high that often renters will pool their resources and buy their apartment building. Then, they create a housing cooperative where everyone owns a share of the building, and are given exclusive use of their particular apartment -- thus everyone saves money and they aren't squeezed out by continually-increasing rents. And, if they do ever move, they can sell their share to someone who wants their apartment. We're doing exactly the same thing, except with land for family farms.

*







Obligations:*
Riverbed Ranch has no CC&Rs and no HOA. (The co-op does have an elected board and is elected and can be removed quickly by the members). Each shareholder agrees to build out the following within 2 to 3 years:
1. A passive solar home, of at least 600 square feet, that requires little or no outside energy to heat or cool. We recommend at least 800 square feet of living space, but you can build as big as you want.
2. Shop or Barn for animals and/or storage (no minimum size)
3. Greenhouse, minimum 600 square feet, 1,200 recommended.
4. Garden/orchard
5. A 6” well with 2 horse power pump with 400' of lift.
6. Approved sanitation system.








*Our Track Record *
As of April 2021, 60 families are following our proven OSR Farmstead Launching Process which includes the following: 1. Attracting self-reliant, social people who share our vision of a modern homesteading community where families can provide their own needs while surrounded by others doing the same. 2. The Path Training Program helps families identify their homesteading wants and needs, plans, and projected costs. 3. The Academy of Self-Reliance newsletter keeps the vision alive and informs subscribers of group savings available. 4. Prospective Shareholder Interview makes double-sure that your family is ready to make the transition to a lifestyle of independence & self-reliance. 5. Joining the OSR Co-op – Families join a community of other self-reliant people working and helping each other.

*How to leave the co-op*
Just as in any other housing co-op, you can sell your share along with all your improvements at market value. Within the first 5 years the co-op reserves first right of refusal to purchase it at market value.

*







Learn More!*
_Watch our 53-minute intro video_ explaining this project's roots and how it has progressed over the last several decades and come to fruition now as Riverbed Ranch! It's here: Utah Homesteading Community Offers 2-Acre Lots with Water Rights – Academy of Self-Reliance

You can also visit the websites of two of the partners in this non-profit initiative:

Academy of Self-Reliance
OSR Community – Operation Self-Reliance Community

AND,* if you're super-interested*, you can be added to our OSR Academy Chat private Facebook group where current and future shareholders share ideas on topics directly related to transitioning to the Riverbed Ranch. Just befriend Jesse Fisher, and ask to be added. His account is here: Jesse Fisher

*Connect with us!*
MeWe: mewe.com/group/5e45839b2be6bd38d19c2cd0
Locals: Homesteading
LinkedIn Group: https://www.linkedin.com/groups/12474969
Facebook Page: Facebook.com/AcademyofSelfReliance
Facebook Group: Facebook.com/groups/academyofselfreliance/
Tour schedule: Events for Apr 2021 – Academy of Self-Reliance


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

I'd never touch the land offered by Riverbed ranch - look at the rules he's posted already - can you imagine the CC&R's after it's take over by a board?

As far as themechanicguy's land - in some places it's illegal to sell land without access & egress....

These days, before I bought any land, I sure would check to see how the political wind blows for that state. Buy California? Never.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I laughed at that second post. You can take a desert and make it into a productive organic garden after you build an apartment according to our guidelines. If you decide to leave we will sell it to someone else. Sounds worse than an HOA!


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

Wolf mom said:


> I'd never touch the land offered by Riverbed ranch - look at the rules he's posted already - can you imagine the CC&R's after it's take over by a board?
> 
> As far as themechanicguy's land - in some places it's illegal to sell land without access & egress....
> 
> These days, before I bought any land, I sure would check to see how the political wind blows for that state. Buy California? Never.


Most companies like this are big rip-offs. Stay away from them. To buy land first check with the county , city, state for codes. Next visit the land. Talk to local people about the land. Do your own research. Dealing with these types of companies or even private owners selling land they all have rules on the contract. Read the small print. Also be sure and check if elec. is available. If electric needs to be installed be sure and check the electric companies codes. They may be in most cases be different than the country codes. Anytime you buy land that requires crossing another peoples property you have to have a solid easement to build a road or get elec. to that property. Buying land or anything from Crags list is not a place to buy land. The company in their add said they didn't know the codes or some of the land they were selling and some didn't have codes available. That is a sure line of beware of that company.


----------



## RiverbedRanch (Apr 22, 2021)

101pigs said:


> Most companies like this are big rip-offs. Stay away from them. To buy land first check with the county , city, state for codes. Next visit the land. Talk to local people about the land. Do your own research. Dealing with these types of companies or even private owners selling land they all have rules on the contract. Read the small print. Also be sure and check if elec. is available. If electric needs to be installed be sure and check the electric companies codes. They may be in most cases be different than the country codes. Anytime you buy land that requires crossing another peoples property you have to have a solid easement to build a road or get elec. to that property. Buying land or anything from Crags list is not a place to buy land. The company in their add said they didn't know the codes or some of the land they were selling and some didn't have codes available. That is a sure line of beware of that company.


Your recommendations for proceeding carefully are wise. Thanks.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

So, why is some mechanicguy posting about having this property for sale when he's had posts on the forum looking for property?

And why is the property owner posting likes on the forum?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

robin416 said:


> So, why is some mechanicguy posting about having this property for sale when he's had posts on the forum looking for property?
> 
> And why is the property owner posting likes on the forum?


The op hasn't been here in 5 years. Another real estate spammer bumped it with a post about property for sale. That second post has been removed.


----------

